

GameStreamer Instantaneous Gaming - SwuGS
http://games.gamestreamer.net/
The latest and greatest in gaming technology.
======
SwuGS
Any input or thoughts on the site are welcomed. Actually, many suggestions
have already been made. Therefore, the promotion to give away a $5,000
computer and a $1,000 computer as well as a free $20 game to the first 500
sign ups and a free 10 game to the next 500 sign ups has been delayed to Sept
1st while the suggestions are reviewed and implemented. Thank you for all the
people who gave input.

------
SwuGS
GameStreamer is a site for gamers and developers. Gamers are able to download
games at the top speeds available with today's technology. Professional Game
developers are able to submit their games to GameStreamer all online. There
games can then be reviewed and distributed to all game stores once approved.

